# Submitted my EOI, Looking for a job.



## tncr (Sep 7, 2013)

I submitted my EOI about a month ago, just waiting for appointment. I want to get a job and move to NZ. I studied in IT and 3d animation. i worked as Ms Dynamics consultant about 4 years and have been working as CG Artist last 4 years. I have 15 certifications from Microsoft in IT and great portfolio for CG. 

Which career is the best for me in NZ? 
What is the possibility to get a job in NZ? 
I post my applications but nothing I have in these days so how long does it take a reply from a company? 
what if I accepted for a job, how long does it take to get my visa? 

Sorry for too much questions


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

It's difficult because it can be a Catch 22 situation. Employers won't give you a job unless you have a visa and you can't get a visa unless you have a job.
Have you tried filling out the thing on the NZ immigration site to find out how many points you have? I think you need 140 points (in regards your situation and skills) in order to get a look in, but I may be wrong.


----------



## tncr (Sep 7, 2013)

I have already submitted my EOI with 120 points, but I don't know why points seen too low with 8 years experience. On other hand, whenever I send my applications to companies even though My specialists are higher than positions, All I have No's. This is disappointing. 

I am really interested in NZ and want to move asap. This is why I am looking for a job. If I can find a job, I want to be there before X-mas. I am researching, reading, e-mailing, trying to find contacts without sleeping. what else should I do? Give me some opinion please...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

tncr said:


> I have already submitted my EOI with 120 points, but I don't know why points seen too low with 8 years experience. On other hand, whenever I send my applications to companies even though My specialists are higher than positions, All I have No's. This is disappointing.
> 
> I am really interested in NZ and want to move asap. This is why I am looking for a job. If I can find a job, I want to be there before X-mas. I am researching, reading, e-mailing, trying to find contacts without sleeping. what else should I do? Give me some opinion please...


Hi,
As you probably know there's not much chance of your EOI being selected with 120 points. You need the job offer in order to get your EOI score over the magic 140 points to allow automatic selection.
Don't really understand your comment regarding low EOI points with 8 years experience ?
It is what it is. 
The EOI system gives points for having a trade in an area of skill shortage with associated qualifications and experience. The rules are the same for you as everyone else.

Unfortunately you have fallen into the same catch 22 as many others.
Employers prefer a person to already have the ability to work in NZ. They don't want to have to wait. They don't want to get involved with Immigration. 
If there are NZ residents or citizens suitably qualified for any skilled job then they will always secure it in advance of a person still overseas and without a visa.
No conciliation but this is the reality.

Your only chance is to find an employer who has a post they cannot fill in NZ and are desperate to fill it.

All you can do is search for the jobs and apply online.
You could also draft a cover letter with cv and send it to all appropriate suitable employers in NZ regardless of whether there is a job vacancy or not.

Bear in mind, even if you secured work in NZ, Immigration do not look at your Residency visa application with any more favour than one without a job offer.
When a person is invited to apply following EOI selection it generally takes a minimum of 9 months until Residency is granted. Longer if Immigration ask for further info or for example your medical report is referred to their medical assessor.
I'd say - even if you landed a job in NZ now there's little chance of you being granted Residency before X-mas.

In order to get here quicker in that scenario you would have to go for a Temporary Work Visa with your Residency visa application ticking along in the background.
These can be secured within a week and would allow virtual immediate travel to live and work.

Regards,


----------

